# FYI Fresh Storage Auction find



## sarmisluters (Sep 6, 2021)

Not mine, saw this on social media, someone found this 1940 Schwinn Autocycle in a Self Storage auction.  In Illinois I believe.  Will the Orange County Schwinn Cartel pry it out of the current owners hands ?


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 6, 2021)

Wow, that looks alot like my bike but maybe a bit nicer.  Whom ever ends up with it has a nice one indeed!


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 6, 2021)

Damn, Bob U just drove past this! 🙂 great looking bike.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 6, 2021)

Saweet!


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 6, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> Damn, Bob U just drove past this! 🙂 great looking bike.



😰


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 6, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> 😰



Go back and get it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 6, 2021)

YA GO BACK AND GET IT.... BECAUSE YOU KNOW I'LL WILL BUY IT 🤓 BRING THEM TO ME


----------



## sarmisluters (Sep 11, 2021)

Someone told me the owner got advice from a auction house and is asking $12K for the bike.


----------



## biker (Sep 11, 2021)

The owner is on Facebook, Youtube and Ebay.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 12, 2021)

12k lol… good luck with the saleeeee…


----------



## falconer (Sep 12, 2021)

Cant believe im reading this.! Met this guy at a local flea market this morning. We were just bs-ing about bikes when he showed me what he had just bought. He was the new owner, had this pic on his phone. Had just bought this bike in central Illinois


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 12, 2021)

falconer said:


> Cant believe im reading this.! Met this guy at a local flea market this morning. We were just bs-ing about bikes when he showed me what he had just bought. He was the new owner, had this pic on his phone. Had just bought this bike in central Illinois




he has some auctioneer buddy that told him it's a 12k bike...
bit of a reach on value....but who knows...bike is clean


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 12, 2021)

If $12k is a reach, what is a more realistic value?


----------



## sarmisluters (Sep 12, 2021)

1817cent said:


> If $12k is a reach, what is a more realistic value?



I think it’s easily worth it to the right buyer but not to the average Joe or people in the bike flipping business. 
Perhaps the hobby is finally getting it’s due with a find like this only accessible to those with deep pockets.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 12, 2021)

1817cent said:


> If $12k is a reach, what is a more realistic value?



i think $8500 to $10,000 my 2 cents🤓🤓🤓


----------



## PatsBikes (Sep 12, 2021)

I think Bob and Hoarder are accepting our new reality.......If you have lots of expendable income 10k is nothing for that bike.!
Where you gonna find another Bike like that !!Look what OG vintage motorcycles are bringing at auction!!  Now there's an eye opener!
 Anyway certain bikes like that, start slipping in to the category of fine art, and therefore he with the most gold wins....
 If I had the money I'd pay it!  My 2 cents!


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 12, 2021)

Another one plucked from the wild into the collector market. What May seem excessive today will have been a good deal 10 years from now…….


----------



## kostnerave (Sep 20, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> Another one plucked from the wild into the collector market. What May seem excessive today will have been a good deal 10 years from now…….



There are "bubbles" and trends when it comes to collectibles. Does anybody remember Cabbage Patch Kids or Beanie Babies? Better yet, how about Treasure Hunt Hot Wheels. Collect what you like because YOU like it, not as in investment. I have a good friend that had a beautiful Sting-ray and non Schwinn hi rise collection, and when he liquidated it, he broke even or took a loss.


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 20, 2021)

What's the average age of bike collectors?

North of 55 would be my guess.

Simple supply and demand equation going forward....eventually the supply will increase above the demand and prices will fall.

Most kids of collectors couldn't care less...and ditto for spouses.

Get what you can get now and don't worry about later.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 20, 2021)

kostnerave said:


> There are "bubbles" and trends when it comes to collectibles. Does anybody remember Cabbage Patch Kids or Beanie Babies? Better yet, how about Treasure Hunt Hot Wheels. Collect what you like because YOU like it, not as in investment. I have a good friend that had a beautiful Sting-ray and non Schwinn hi rise collection, and when he liquidated it, he broke even or took a loss.



The difference here is that these old bikes, especially in this condition, really are truly RARE. The Cabbage Patch Kids, Beanie Babies, modern Hot Wheels etc are specifically made to be collected, so even when they are made in "limited" numbers, it's still just an illusion. After a while, they are on the shelf at the Goodwill where they belong.  I'm not expert on Schwinns, but sure seems to me that this bike should be worth every penny of $12k. If it's not, then our hobby is cheap.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 20, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> The difference here is that these old bikes, especially in this condition, really are truly RARE. The Cabbage Patch Kids, Beanie Babies, modern Hot Wheels etc are specifically made to be collected, so even when they are made in "limited" numbers, it's still just an illusion. After a while, they are on the shelf at the Goodwill where they belong.  I'm not expert on Schwinns, but sure seems to me that this bike should be worth every penny of $12k. If it's not, then our hobby is cheap.




and like with everything old or antique....Condition is everything....that bike is incredible...maybe cleanest 
example of model and year known?


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 20, 2021)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 12k lol… good luck with the saleeeee…



12K should not be a big deal to the deeply pocketed....
Check ebay for completed auctions /sold...say...GI Joe, Star Wars, Hot wheels, various toy auctions, other collectibles..etc
pure insanity in the money spent...
Rare bikes are too rare for the masses to even know about... there in lies the 'rub'.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 20, 2021)

Sports cards are the same way. I used to collect them as a kid and received two packs of basketball cards in my stocking for Christmas 1986. I opened them up and found a Michael Jordan rookie card. Didn’t really think much of it at the time. A year later I went with my dad who always traveled for our family automotive business to Chicago. I spent the day alone on the L train going to museums (crazy to think about that now!) came back to the room later for dinner and my dad had a basketball. He said he met a nice guy at the convention that gave him a basketball that he signed (my father did not know one player in any sport), I looked at the ball and it was signed by Michael Jordan. I kept the ball and my card together for a very long time until a collector purchased both a few years back.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 20, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> Sports cards are the same way. I used to collect them as a kid and received two packs of basketball cards in my stocking for Christmas 1986. I opened them up and found a Michael Jordan rookie card. Didn’t really think much of it at the time. A year later I went with my dad who always traveled for our family automotive business to Chicago. I spent the day alone on the L train going to museums (crazy to think about that now!) came back to the room later for dinner and my dad had a basketball. He said he met a nice guy at the convention that gave him a basketball that he signed (my father did not know one player in any sport), I looked at the ball and it was signed by Michael Jordan. I kept the ball and my card together for a very long time until a collector purchased both a few years back.



.... and I hope you were finally able to buy the correct OG lens for your B6 fenderlight with the money...!


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 20, 2021)

I did. It turns out the previous owner put in one of the stick on reflectors (same size) in the housing and called it good! It’s going to pass the Bob U test fairly soon!


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 21, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> 12K should not be a big deal to the deeply pocketed....
> Check ebay for completed auctions /sold...say...GI Joe, Star Wars, Hot wheels, various toy auctions, other collectibles..etc
> pure insanity in the money spent...
> Rare bikes are too rare for the masses to even know about... there in lies the 'rub'.



Someone here should start a professional bicycle grading service.  We could send our bikes in and have them graded and encased in plexiglass...then we could compete with the card, comics and toy collectors.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 21, 2021)

Get your education on what is truly rare or scarce before you buy.  I also collect rare coins and back in the mid 90's i had a chance to buy CC#2 1817 one cent piece for $1200.  At the time i thought the price was ridiculously high, so i passed.  Well, in 2010 that coin and i crossed paths again and i bought it @$3500.  I sold the coin 2 years ago for $5,000.  Nice original stuff (no matter what you collect) will always be in demand so take the time to learn first before you part with the cash.

The bike in question looks like the real deal to me, so if i was offered it and wanted it, i would step up with confidence that i could get my money back, and then some, down the road. Nice bike indeed!😃


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 21, 2021)

I watched the video of the storage locker find.   Cool that the guy found it.  Sad for the guy that didn't pay the locker fees....or his family if they exist.

Like I said before....limited markets for everything....older we get the more will be found....

Not like the bike was the only treasure found in that storage unit...just the one that most interests us here.

As for family or friends of the previous owner....it was just a locker full of junk....not worthy of keeping the bill paid.

Video:


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 21, 2021)

1817cent said:


> Wow, that looks alot like my bike but maybe a bit nicer.  Whom ever ends up with it has a nice one indeed!





1817cent said:


> Wow, that looks alot like my bike but maybe a bit nicer.  Whom ever ends up with it has a nice one indeed!




I think your bike is in about the same condition of this bike or nicer.


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 21, 2021)

For the archive...




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=4619360848088267&id=100000431918744


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 22, 2021)

...pics saved from Facebook for the record


----------



## FoMoCoPower (Dec 15, 2021)

Hey! That`s my bike!!  Man, I haven`t been on this site in over a decade, I can`t even remember my old account info it`s been so long. I was talking to a buddy this weekend and he told me he saw the bike I found on The Cabe,lol. Second person to tell me, so I figured I better speak up.  I used to actually be pretty heavy into the bicycle world 20-25ish years ago. My first job I had was actually assembling bikes for Richards Schwinn on Kedzie in Chicago when I was 14.  So I knew exactly what this bike was when I saw it.  Coincidentally I just sold all of my prewar stuff about a month before I found this bike. Yes, as stated above, the flippers came outta the woodwork with ridiculously low offers...some even told me the "restoration costs alone" were too high...restore?? you don`t restore these!!

Anyways, I had it in my basement for a few months trying to decide what to do with it. The decision was made to offer it up for auction. It will be in the Kraft Anniversary Auction in late January in Valparaiso Indiana.  Live bidding and online through hibid for those that are curious too see where it ends up at. The bike really is "that" nice. I can`t justify just staring at in my basement. It did look good next to my orig owner 1949 Whizzer though. 

As far as the previous owners go, unfortunately that family history stopped with this storage locker. Part of  the fun of what I do is looking through people`s lives and figuring out what happened. The bike belonged to a gentleman who passed away I believe in 2004, and his daughter put everything into storage. She was an only sibling with no living relatives, and was never married, or had any children. There were some truly amazing finds in that locker, like a1935 Vol 1 No 1 "New Comics" comic book which is essentially the first DC Comic ever made.  I truly appreciate the fact that this family took such great care of everything they had, and had the foresight to hold onto things they thought held value.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 15, 2021)

FoMoCoPower said:


> Hey! That`s my bike!!  Man, I haven`t been on this site in over a decade, I can`t even remember my old account info it`s been so long. I was talking to a buddy this weekend and he told me he saw the bike I found on The Cabe,lol. Second person to tell me, so I figured I better speak up.  I used to actually be pretty heavy into the bicycle world 20-25ish years ago. My first job I had was actually assembling bikes for Richards Schwinn on Kedzie in Chicago when I was 14.  So I knew exactly what this bike was when I saw it.  Coincidentally I just sold all of my prewar stuff about a month before I found this bike. Yes, as stated above, the flippers came outta the woodwork with ridiculously low offers...some even told me the "restoration costs alone" were too high...restore?? you don`t restore these!!
> 
> Anyways, I had it in my basement for a few months trying to decide what to do with it. The decision was made to offer it up for auction. It will be in the Kraft Anniversary Auction in late January in Valparaiso Indiana.  Live bidding and online through hibid for those that are curious too see where it ends up at. The bike really is "that" nice. I can`t justify just staring at in my basement. It did look good next to my orig owner 1949 Whizzer though.
> 
> As far as the previous owners go, unfortunately that family history stopped with this storage locker. Part of  the fun of what I do is looking through people`s lives and figuring out what happened. The bike belonged to a gentleman who passed away I believe in 2004, and his daughter put everything into storage. She was an only sibling with no living relatives, and was never married, or had any children. There were some truly amazing finds in that locker, like a1935 Vol 1 No 1 "New Comics" comic book which is essentially the first DC Comic ever made.  I truly appreciate the fact that this family took such great care of everything they had, and had the foresight to hold onto things they thought held value.



Thank you for sharing the store on this absolutely beautiful Schwinn. I bet it'll bring in a pretty penny 😎👍


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 15, 2021)

Be sure to rattle our Cabe Cages a week or so prior to the auction, no doubt there are members here who
would love to bid on the 1940 bicycle...

I do have one question for you, and that is how you decided to opt for the auction service you chose rather than
lets say Ebay...i know i know a love /hate,  but a very wide audience?

Fred at Richards Schwinn is a good friend and I had the opportunity to meet his father
one of the OG schwinn dealers of Chicago some years back before his passing.. good memories!

Good luck!


----------



## FoMoCoPower (Dec 16, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Be sure to rattle our Cabe Cages a week or so prior to the auction, no doubt there are members here who
> would love to bid on the 1940 bicycle...
> 
> I do have one question for you, and that is how you decided to opt for the auction service you chose rather than
> ...




I have a love/hate relationship with Ebay. Lately there has been a huge amount of scammers on ebay, there are people who make a living out of it actually. It is usually expensive items they go after, and unfortunately I wasn`t willing to take that chance with this bike. 

I worked with Fred`s father for the last year that he was there before the kids took over.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks for the update.
Yeah, definitely post up the most current info on that auction before it goes off,
I looked at their website, and it looks like they host an auction just about every week.
Is the one in late January with all of the automotive stuff, the one you’re shooting for?
Fabulous bike,
Amazing find!


----------



## sworley (Dec 16, 2021)

@FoMoCoPower was that family from the Decatur, IL area? I saw the reg tag from BITD on the seat tube.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 16, 2021)

I have a simple rule, I buy/build what I want and love regardless of what is "popular or rare" because I learned a long time ago that collecting based on monetary value takes the love out of my hobby and turns it into a business, and business isnt fun or rewarding to me, its necessary.  As for paying a price, I pay a price for the thing I want based on how comfortable I feel with that price and how badly I need it.  If I feel I can do better, I wait, if I feel there is too much risk in waiting, I dont.  Bank account and desire drive the entire thing for me....
In this particular hobby, the bikes (in most cases) arent rare by themselves, CONDITION is what's rare.


----------



## biker (Dec 16, 2021)

Should sell it on here, plenty of deep pockets I think.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 16, 2021)

Killer bike and a great score.

An auction is a fair way to sell and I'm sure it will get plenty of action from some of the folks engaged here.

Good luck to all interested parties....


----------



## biker (Dec 16, 2021)

I need that left side tank!


----------



## biker (Dec 16, 2021)

What no pogo seat or cross bar speedo? That will keep the bids down.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 16, 2021)

Selling here on The Cabe would maybe insure the bike remains in the US and in the Hobby. If it goes to auction, it could end up anywhere in the world......


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 16, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> Selling here on The Cabe would maybe insure the bike remains in the US and in the Hobby. If it goes to auction, it could end up anywhere in the world......



A lot of the Copake auction bikes leave the country every year?


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 16, 2021)

Somehow I just saw this thread.
Super Bike.
Storage auctions give me a Hot / Cold feeling though.
I bought two in my lifetime. Lost $275 on one. Made $8k on another.
My family also lost most of the family history when my brother was put in jail for a year back in 02' and he defaulted on the storage fee without telling anyone.
No more family Christmas stuff, no more Grampa's life collection of "whatever." And to my brothers chagrin, no more Fat Bob. He had his Harley in there.

I have to imagine that "Storage Wars" has had a big influence on locker sales.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2021)

biker said:


> I need that left side tank!



The tank alone is a $4500 piece!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 20, 2021)

SELLING ON HERE {{ THE CABE }} IS THE WAY TO GO FOR A BIKE LIKE THAT.. I BET WOULD SELL FAST AND GET MORE FOR IT WITH NO FEES.... DEFINITELY A HIGH-END SOUGHT AFTER COLLECTIBLE BIKE  THAT PEOPLE WILL PAY UP FOR..... MY 2 CENS..


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 20, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> SELLING ON HERE {{ THE CABE }} IS THE WAY TO GO FOR A BIKE LIKE THAT.. I BET WOULD SELL FAST AND GET MORE FOR IT WITH NO FEES.... DEFINITELY A HIGH-END SOUGHT AFTER COLLECTIBLE BIKE  THAT PEOPLE WILL PAY UP FOR..... MY 2 CENS..



I'd have to disagree there. There will be plenty of interest and serious bidding online.  All just my uneducated opinion of course.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2021)

Selling on here would require the seller to list a price. If he's looking for top dollar I think an auction setting is the better option. v/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 20, 2021)

I GUESS WE WILL SEE WHAT HE ENDS UP WITH AFTER ALL SAID & DONE.....


----------



## FoMoCoPower (Jan 16, 2022)

It's up and active for your viewing pleasure.  I already miss it to be totally honest.  








						Original 1940 Schwinn Autocycle Bicycle | Kraft Auction Service
					

Original 1940 Schwinn Autocycle Bicycle for auction. Originl 1941 Schwinn Autocycle bicycle. The bicycle displays well with original paint, tank, headlight, and jeweled reflector. Good condition with paint loss and wear from use and age. This one will clean up and display very well. Measures...




					kraftauctions.hibid.com


----------



## FoMoCoPower (Jan 16, 2022)

sworley said:


> @FoMoCoPower was that family from the Decatur, IL area? I saw the reg tag from BITD on the seat tube.



Yes they were


----------

